# High Spec iMac vs Lower Spec iMac + slave PC?



## Levon (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello,

I'm looking to set up a new music PC that would be capable of running Komplete 10 Ultimate and various Orchestra VIs.

I had been thinking about going for a top spec iMac such as this...

27" 5K Retina
4.0GHz i7
32Gb RAM (8Gb from Apple + additional 24Gb sourced from third party)
512Gb Flash Storage (and then buying addition external SSDs or Hard Drives for Samples and Data storage)
4Gb Video card option

However I am now wondering if I would be better going down the route of buying a cheaper spec 27" iMac (e.g. i5 and 8Gb RAM) and making use of my existing PC (4.0GHz i7-4790K Haswell, 16Gb RAM) as a Slave PC for the various sample libraries. One big advantage I see is that it would be cheaper to expand storage capacity and RAM on the PC if required in the future.

Does any one have any experience with regards going down the Slave PC route? 

Also are there any good resources out there that walks you through how to set up such a system?

Thanks in advance,
Levon


----------



## tav.one (Jan 4, 2016)

I have the same question, only difference is I already have a low spec iMac (i5, 12Gb RAM) and thinking about buying a PC (or maybe Mac Mini?) as slave.


----------



## rgames (Jan 4, 2016)

For a given price point, multiple machines always perform better than a single machine (assuming they're properly configured). By "perform" I mean number of plug-ins, number of streaming voices, number of synths, etc. Also, for a given price point, you'll always get better performance (same metrics) with a PC than with a Mac.

So the question is this: which do you value more, extra voices+extra plug-ins+extra synths or the Mac OS?

Regarding how to set it up - this topic comes up frequently so there are lots of threads on it and lots of folks who can help out.

I don't know how much the iMac is but the first thing I'd do is add RAM and SSDs to your i7. Then maybe add an i5 PC slave (or i7 if you have the funds). Again, it all depends on how much you value the Mac OS.

rgames


----------



## Rex282 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'd NEVER buy another Mac..WAAAAAY over rated(especially an iMac which are near impossible to work on yourself and prone to every problem there is..don' ask me how I know)..and WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY over priced.Unless you HAVE to run Logic(then you are truly out of your mind) go PC all the way (with slaves). More flexible, less expensive, runs more efficiently .NO OSX upgrade BS.... NO LOGIC!!! and more importantly no Apple BS.....yeh..this is a rant...


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 5, 2016)

Rex282 said:


> I'd NEVER buy another Mac..WAAAAAY over rated(especially an iMac which are near impossible to work on yourself and prone to every problem there is..don' ask me how I know)..and WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY over priced.Unless you HAVE to run Logic(then you are truly out of your mind) go PC all the way (with slaves). More flexible, less expensive, runs more efficiently .NO OSX upgrade BS.... NO LOGIC!!! and more importantly no Apple BS.....yeh..this is a rant...



That's all total bollocks.

And it's also actually an irresponsible rant.

And I can prove it.


----------



## proxima (Jan 5, 2016)

Levon said:


> 32Gb RAM (8Gb from Apple + additional 24Gb sourced from third party)


That's not how the memory upgrades work. The iMac has 4 memory slots. The included 8 GB is 2x4 GB chips. If you want 32 GB, you get 4x8 GB chips. The memory is cheap - whichever option you go, you should plan to get 32 GB; I saw 32 GB for $190 a few weeks back, and that wasn't even the cheapest option (just a reliable brand).

Technically, the newest iMac supports 64 GB, but there are relatively few providers of 16 GB chips right now, making the upgrade much more than twice as much as 32 GB (I'm seeing ~$700). 

The video card upgrade is likely not worth your money. The $250 would get you a nice external SSD or get you part of the difference between 64GB of RAM and 32 GB of RAM. The processor is less clear, though surely splurging for the i7 would extend the useful lifespan of the iMac somewhat.


----------



## Rex282 (Jan 11, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> That's all total bollocks.
> 
> And it's also actually an irresponsible rant.
> 
> And I can prove it.


I apologize for being "irresponsible" for my Mac rant.I hope no animals were harmed in the process.I confess to having a "bad Mac day" where everything was all Macced up!I'm better now..and so is my Mac(but Logic got the axe....)


----------

